
Channels: Connect with people easily and anonymously - renaissancelabs
http://www.channelsapp.co
======
renaissancelabs
Other Features:

\- Chat: Each channel has a group chat embedded in the channel, as a pull up
view once inside a channel. For now the chats are only text based, but will
improve to add other media support as we move forward. The chats are color
coded to differentiate you as a user, the creator of the channel, and all
other users.

\- Create a channel anywhere: You can create a channel through the floating
button, but can also go to any location on the map, hold the screen to create
a marker, tap the marker and its pop up message to create a channel at that
particular location. This way you can start conversations for places you are
at and plan to go.

\- Explore: The third screen of the app is our Explore section which allows
users to explore channels by popularity. You can filter results to
"Everything" which explores all channels, "Map Area" which explores whatever
area is visible on the map screen, or by "My Location" which explores channels
around you.

\- Location search: From the Map view (second screen), you can search for a
particular location, to then be taken to that location to perform a channel
search. This option allows you to go to any particular area in the world, and
search for or explore channels in that particular area at any time. Use this
to plan talk to people about whats there is to do in an area you're about to
visit or to talk about somewhere you visited already for instance.

\- Navigate: For channels that show their exact location, there is also a
navigate button which takes you to Google Maps and shows navigation options
for that location. This is ONLY for channels that have chosen to show their
exact location, and this can be changed at any time.

------
renaissancelabs
A message from us:

We've created channels completely on our own, between just two guys who've
never published apps previously, but wanted to make something of value. We
want this app to be something you as users would want to use, so we accept any
and all feedback and incorporate it as quickly as possible (for instance, we
received feedback a few days after release, and submitted an update within a
few hours). Our philosophy is that our app is your app, so any issues you may
have with the app, please understand that it's just the two of us and that
this is just the beginning, so since we do not have any investors to satisfy,
we are 100% willing to improve the app as you, our users, see fit. Feel free
to contact us here, on our twitter (@TheChannelsApp), through email
(therenaissancelabs@gmail.com) or through the app. Please also rate the app if
you have a moment, we highly appreciate it. Stay tuned for any updates!

------
renaissancelabs
User Concerns:

\- Location permission: We do request location services privileges due to the
fact that channels are location based. We NEVER use this location information
unless you create a channel, and then only use that to associate that channel
with a location. When creating a channel, you can also choose to not show your
exact location, in which case your original location is never displayed but
instead shows the channel on the map in the center of a half mile radius
circle. If you do not show your exact location, users also cannot navigate to
your location. You toggle this option at any time.

\- Private channels: We understand that there is a desire to create channels
that are private/invite only, and we are working now to create this feature.

------
renaissancelabs
What is Channels:

Channels is a simple way to create posts about any topic (something for sale,
event, trip, something funny, rant, etc) which is then automatically geo-
tagged with your location or any location you choose on the map. Once its
created, users can scroll around the map and/or perform tag & category based
search to find channels they're interested in like yours, subscribe to that
channel, and immediately group chat with you and all other subscribed users.
Channels are therefore just location based posts with an embedded anonymous
group chat. How is it different: - Most social apps require email, usernames,
passwords and sometimes other information. This app is meant to be as
anonymous as possible, so all we ask is for you to set a username, if and only
if, you wish to chat with others or subscribe. - Channels was created to be
simple and anonymous so we have no menus or ads or hidden ways to make money;
just 3 screens that you can swipe between. - Rather than stick with the norm
of comment based communication like other social platforms, we are chat based
so each channel is actually a conversation. Just as if this was a messaging
app, you can go between channels to chat with different people from all over
the world anonymously about anything. - Channels is community driven. We made
this app for the community so all posts are by real people, not bots or
sponsored data. Upon request we can change this to add more features, but for
now we want to make sure everything is community created.

Sample Uses:

\- To plan a trip and chat with only the people who are going \- To talk to
other users anonymously that are at a venue you want to go to but would like
to know what its like ahead of time or coordinate where to go next.

\- Alert the community to an emergency at a particular location (I made a
Channel for an Amber Alert yesterday so people have a way to share
information)

\- Advertise an event or something for sale (or find something for sale or an
event)

\- To find a partner or group of people interested in something (i.e tennis
partner, gym partner, people interested in sky diving, etc)

\- To explore a new area you've never been with the ability to talk to real
people real time.

\- Reminisce with friends or the world anonymously

\- To just talk about something cool, funny or interesting with other people.
Who knows, you may meet a new friend!

